# Introduction Advice



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi


We are just over a week away from introductions with our lo who is 7mths and i wondered if anyone had any advice-please? We already have a child so there isnt much chance of enjoying lie ins etc!


----------



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

If anyone has any advice at all that would be great!  It's something neither of us know what to expect!  I know it will be emotionally draining but anything else?


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi just wanted to say congratulations on your lo. Blossom was just over 6 months when we did our intros, it was overwhelming & her photos did not do her justice!

Take a camera, go in calmly & slowly. We were petrified of frightening her but FC done fab job with prep materials & dvd and we were greeted with a smile!

The FC should help & guide you to what to do and how fast to go. Our intros were just 6 days (bringing her home on day 6). How long are yours? I'm guessing there'll be differences as you already have a lo. 

If you can, keep a diary of how you feel, what you do etc for a momento. 

Ooo this has brought back memories & I have excited butterflies for you!

Hope this is of some help!

Good luck!


----------



## watakerfuffle (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi eveybee

Congratulations, you must be feeling a mixture of emotions at the moment! My husband and I  recently adopted our second. Baby was 4 months old when we started introductions. We had 7 days of intros. From my own experience of intros is to firstly be prepared at home as much as possible to make life easier. Make some meals you can freeze as you will appreciate those when your worn out. Find out as much as you can during intros about little one right from the start of placement there. Also routines, washing powder used, what is coming with little one and what isn't but little one needs it. I was also used to early mornings but now we also have lo waking through the night several times which is exhausting. Also like you we already have our son and having a new sibling hasn't been easy for him and it has been hard work at times managing his jealousy and finding enough time to dedicate to him. Not easy balancing it but we are getting there now I think. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't go too fast!  Our intros went so well, we never actually did any observing of routines, and the FC handed over to us from day one.  That was wonderful, but it meant when we hit snags at home, we didn't have any answers to the question, "how did the FC do it?"

It's both emotionally and physically exhausting.  Think ahead about how you can look after yourself and minimise unnecessary work!  Can you book a cleaner to come and go round the house the day before you bring LO home, for instance?

Try and get an idea of who else is in the FC household and what to expect.  Many FC homes are very busy with SWers, LOs, chaperones, relatives, friends coming and going (and I suspect in our case some popping round with excuses to get a glimpse of Bug's new parents....!)  Getting your head round the fact that you're there for your LO, and you may have to rudely ignore other people to focus on their needs can help.

I remember at one point having Bug on my lap, a 10 year old girl in foster placement with him leaning up against my side trying to reach across me to cuddle him, while fending off a dog with one foot and a 10 month old in a wheeled walker thing with the other foot.  LOL!

Be clear on what you can cope with, and what isn't good for you.    We had a review meeting with five SWers present plus FC, all sitting round with me, Bug and Daddy on the floor.  Bug suddenly filled his nappy, and they all stopped discussing the intros, turned and smiled at me, and truly expected me to change his nappy right there while they stared.

"I'll just take him upstairs," I said, calmly.

"Oh no," boss SWer said, "we don't mind, you should stay here."

"No," I said.  "I'm just learning nappies, he's just learning me, and we don't need the pressure," and left.  ggg  I think I grew a big pair right there....

Most of all try and remember the little things and frame and mount them in your mind.  It was an incredible and wonderful time.  I'd do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

So helpful thank you!  Intros are two weeks aprox.  Bit long but they said its standard!  Can't wait, part of me thought this would never happen. 

Wish we had done a dvd, we have only done a very basic book with a teddy. Starting batch cooking next week!  Thank you for that! 

Think lo is used to being passed round and strangers but both of us are worried lo won't take to us or want to come home with us!


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Congrats Eveybee

Not much more to add except take note of the fabric conditioner they are using at the time. We used the same one when Loretta came home for first 2 months. It became her smell! The first time we used it we thought gosh! the whole house smells of her!

Camera - make sure get photos on first day and of them in the car ( we haven't got one but looking back would of been nice to of had one of them on their first journey home). 

Food - don't worry if you have take aways for a few nights!

House jobs - get all those last minute things done ( we put shelves in one of our cupboards and DH was gonna leave it until she came home....plenty of time in his 2 weeks off he said.....so glad I encouraged him to get it done before as no way he would of got them done otherwise!!)

Timetable - try and make sure you are there for wake up. We never actually got there in time to see Loretta wake up but would of been helpful to of known exactly how early she woke up if you know what I mean. 

Enjoy! xxx


----------

